# Kenwood Excelon DNX893S



## blade_runner (Jun 16, 2017)

Very expensive and Very Disappointing double din head unit.

I installed this unit in May and since I've been using it I've noticed the following headaches..

1) Slow startup
2) When you park in the hot sun, it starts up slow and doesn't work with apple CarPlay correctly.
3) Stops working for no good reason on hot days. Blank screen and other bugs come out with normal heat.

I've talked to Kenwood and they said they would get back to me. I'm not impressed.

I see myself doing an iPod dash in the future.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

that's unfortunate, theres 1 in a local sq car that's really impressing me and hasn't exhibited the problems you've been unlucky to experience. hope you find another solution that fits or kenwood offers something.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I've got one and haven't had any problems. I REALLY like the new capacitive touch screen over the old push and hope style screens.

My only issue with it is it won't play ALAC files from the hard drive, it will play FLAC files, so if I want to use an Ipod and a hard drive I have to have two copies of my music stored on the computer.


----------



## blade_runner (Jun 16, 2017)

Support called me back today and said they have three customers experiencing the same issues as me.

They told me to do a full factory initialize and see if that fixes my issues. I guess I will be losing all my EQ and crossover settings! Although that is fun to set up again.

If I'm 1 out of 3 people experiencing this problem, just send me a new one!


----------



## blade_runner (Jun 16, 2017)

I was able to return my DNX893S for a full refund and get a DNX994S for the same money.

The 994 is then times better than the 893. Everything is better.


----------

